# amazon flex in northern virginia yet or just dc???



## tee hee (Nov 24, 2015)

amazon flex in northern virginia yet or just dc???


----------



## jrific23 (May 2, 2016)

Yes Springfield


----------



## tee hee (Nov 24, 2015)

did you apply for dc? or arlington?


----------



## cynamin (Jul 8, 2016)

I work in the Springfield VA location.


----------

